# crosscut sled, where have you been all my life?



## jamsomito (Mar 26, 2017)

Made this crappy crosscut sled because my miter gauge was giving me grief. Holy smokes, even this hack job made a huge improvement on my projects!

Miter gauge was sloppy in the slot, which in combination with a dirty blade made for cuts with a dome as the gauge shifted in the slot, then burned on the back side of the blade.









Used the 5-cut method and got my accuracy to off by 4 thousandths over 34 inches, or 0.00012in/in.









Boom shakalaka.









Not only is accuracy improved, repeatability for batch work is fantastic.



























If you don't have a crosscut sled, make one!


----------



## Monty151 (Nov 1, 2018)

Congratulations on your first sled. They really make a difference in the cut, and saves a lot of time.

Mine is similar to yours at the moment, but when the holidays are through I plan on making a really nice one.


----------



## BFamous (Jan 26, 2018)

I currently have a super sled my dad made, and despite it being ridiculously heavy to take on and off my ts, I love the thing.


----------



## jamsomito (Mar 26, 2017)

That things huge, haha. Looks awesome!


----------



## BFamous (Jan 26, 2018)

> That things huge, haha. Looks awesome!
> 
> - jamsomito


Haha, it is… But having the slots for miters comes in very convenient when doing repetitive miter cuts, particularly when they aren't 45s


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Congrats.
Adding a miter jig to your cross cut sled will have same glorious benefit when making picture frames too.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

jamsomito, I'd like to make a suggestion for your new sled. Add a cover block to the sled so that it covers the blade when it comes thru the front of the sled. I even added a stop block to mine so that when it gets pushed far enough forward that it completes the cut, the sled hits the stop block. That way the blade will stay covered.


----------



## jamsomito (Mar 26, 2017)

Yep, great idea. This was built out of necessity for the current project and I didn't have time for frills. It made me a little uncomfortable without it so I always made sure to watch out for it this go around. But I'm a big fan of idiot proofing, considering I am one. It's next on the list.


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

I know this information has been published before but let me complement you for sharing it again. I hope some new table saw owners will read this advice and take it to heart.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Just weld on a block of alder for the blade guard. It'll be the best out there.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

> Add a cover block to the sled so that it covers the blade when it comes thru the front of the sled. ...That way the blade will stay covered.
> 
> - BlasterStumps


Yep +1^^^ For my sled I just used a chunk of 4'x4" leg stock cut off to the back side of the rear fence, that covers the blade when it penetrates the back fence. Also I most always keep a hand on the left and a hand on the right side of the fences for cuts so that my "habit" keeps my hands clear, unless I'm using the pencil trick for small cuts


----------



## PPBart (Nov 12, 2018)

> ...If you don t have a crosscut sled, make one!...


Best shop accessory I ever made/acquired! Currently building another for use with dado set and to cut perfect miters.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Nice sled bfamous it eliminates having 2 different sleds. Fridge do you use 7018 or 6010 wire when welding alder?


----------



## Ub1chris (Aug 15, 2014)

I also went years without and had a similar "wow" moment when I first used one. Now I couldn't live without it.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

If you install a T-track on your rail, and add a flip stop, helps verses using a F-clamp as a stop for repeated cuts.


----------

